# mahindra 4530 Front axle vent line.



## tomcat4530 (Sep 11, 2018)

I have a 2012 4530 4wd. On the front axle theirs a hose that is attached to the top of the axle on the left side. The other day a stick grabbed it and pulled it and broke the opposite end of it. It had a white thing in it that was broke off flush with the end of the hose. I'm thinking its a vent line but not sure. Can't find where it was attached. Any idea if I'm right and where it goes to.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I suspect it is a vent line with a plastic valve at the top that allows pressure to vent, and keepd dirt from entering. NAPA has the valves for differential vent tubes. As for mounting location, you will want the repair manual, available here: https://www.billstractor.net/printmaterials2.html

Otherwise run the replacement up away from dirt and zip tie it to the tractor.


----------

